# Colorado Bend SP



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tell me about your experience's...taking the family soon.
Looks nice on line


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Wife and I haven't been but my son & DIL went. They loved it. He paid some guys to drive his truck ? downstream and kayaked to it. They said it was fantastic. It's on my list of places we want to camp. Facilities were great. Check out the suspension bridge nearby.

SG2


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, I will definitely look into that.


----------



## wilded (Feb 5, 2006)

Suspension bridge is no longer there. Water is best it has been in years. Use blue and grey twisty tail grubs.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I go there every year around this time. I was there for 2 nights a couple of weeks ago. IMO, its paradise. Water, fishing, hiking, springs, caving, camping, seclusion . . . on and on I could go.

Be sure to take the hike to the falls, as well as the hike to the spring pools over by the boat ramp.


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Update..What a wonderful place ! Hiking,springs and scenery. Well worth the trip.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

It's on my short list!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

OG Donkey said:


> It's on my short list!


Ditto! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Great place to get away from the lights. Take your waders, you probable still can pick a few white bass in the rapids but the spring run is usually long gone by now. Kayaks can be fun there, also.


----------

